# Brompton Decision Time



## Trickedem (4 Nov 2015)

I'm buying a Brompton on Cycle to Work.
I intend to use this to supplement my commute, which is a 30 mile one way trip. I may cycle half way, then use the train, or sometimes ride all the way. I may also do some group rides such as FNRTTC.
I am leaning towards a 6 speed with M type handlebars and mudguards, but wasn't sure about the following:
Rack or no rack
Easywheels or not.
Front bag?

At some point I will build another wheel with a dynamo.

I can get this from Cycle Surgery or Condor, or possibly another Halfords approved supplier.
I would welcome advice or comments to help me decide.
Thanks


----------



## fimm (4 Nov 2015)

Get a rack, it makes the thing much more stable when it is folded and is useful for carrying heavier stuff.
Get a bag if your budget will stretch to one, or at least get the front block fitted. A bag over the front wheel makes the ride much less "skippy".
Have a read of the other "advice on buying a Brompton" threads on here...


----------



## srw (4 Nov 2015)

The only things I've ever used the rack for, in 19 years of riding, are as a stand and as a holder for the rear light. If it wasn't for the fact that my current rear dynamo LED is remarkably unreliable (something to do with the wiring rather than the light itself) I'd still recommend the rack every time. I'd also recommend the hub dynamo upgrade as a no-brainer for next year, or now if the budget runs to it.

The front luggage is a no-brainer all the time. I've got no opinion on the 6-speed option.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Nov 2015)

I've never used my rear rack

The owner of my local Brompton dealer has been known to bungee unfeasibly large bits of luggage to the carrier on his Brommie demo.

Unless you want to do that, the rack is hardly worth having.


----------



## annedonnelly (4 Nov 2015)

Definitely front luggage - or at least the block to fit it. I use mine all the time.

I don't have a rack and haven't missed it in two years.

How likely are you to want to wheel it about folded? The standard tiny wheels on the mudguard only work on very smooth floors. You might want Easywheels if you want to wheel it on station platforms - I just fold & unfold next to the train door and carry it a few feet onto the train.


You'll love it when you get it - have you picked a colour yet?


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Nov 2015)

Based on my experience...
6 gears good
M bars good
bar ends worth fitting
rack not worth having
Get a T bag instead. Far more useful!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Nov 2015)

Rack - mine is a pointless fixture
Luggage block - a must
Bag - too specific to an individuals needs but more than one is good and add the optional bottle holders.
I like a S type myself, with Ergon grips and mini bar ends.
(And a six speed SA hub conversion)


----------



## fimm (5 Nov 2015)

I've carried

a yoga mat
a large pot that I'd just bought
extra shopping when I was a bit too enthusiastic 
a pile of assorted files and papers
two boxes of trainers
among other things, on my back rack. In all cases I either already had something in the front bag, or the thing I wanted to transport was too heavy for it. 
I use the front bag all the time, but I do find the rack useful for a back-up.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (5 Nov 2015)

Trickedem said:


> I'm buying a Brompton on Cycle to Work.
> I intend to use this to supplement my commute, which is a 30 mile one way trip. I may cycle half way, then use the train, or sometimes ride all the way. I may also do some group rides such as FNRTTC.
> I am leaning towards a 6 speed with M type handlebars and mudguards, but wasn't sure about the following:
> Rack or no rack
> ...


Very happy with our M6R with easywheels and front bag  
I think if you go rackless the easywheels aren't as much of a bonus as if you have easywheels with a rack. 
I would try very hard to buy from a Brompton-approved supplier who will throw in a few (good) services, I bought mine from a bike shop I'm not particularly happy with. 
Now Brompton ranks dealers - Condor seems to be 'premier'. http://www.brompton.com/Find-a-Store


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Nov 2015)

I use the reduced gearing 6 speed (for hills) and it works a treat.
No rack and have not missed it yet.
With S bars in particular Ergons are a must - can't comment on M.
Front luggage is a must, as I can't justify Brompton bags I have an S type bag frame and simply attach one of my numerous saddlebags to it with removable tie-wraps.
Hang Saddlebags off brooks also can use SQR system.

I recall you being somewhat taller than me so assume you already getting the extended seat post.

They're fab machines.


----------



## FrankCrank (6 Nov 2015)

.......who needs a shopping trolley eh......


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Nov 2015)

I use the reduced gearing 6 speed (for hills) and it works a treat.
No rack and have not missed it yet.
With S bars in particular Ergons are a must - can't comment on M.
Front luggage is a must, as I can't justify Brompton bags I have an S type bag frame and simply attach one of my numerous saddlebags to it with removable tie-wraps.
Hang Saddlebags off brooks also can use SQR system.

I recall you being somewhat taller than me so assume you already getting the extended seat post.

They're fab machines.


----------



## Trickedem (6 Nov 2015)

Yep, I'm getting the extended seatpost. If I don't get a rack will I still be able to fit a rear dynamo light


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Nov 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Yep, I'm getting the extended seatpost. If I don't get a rack will I still be able to fit a rear dynamo light


Yes, you can. 
It may be possible to fit some of the B&M rears too as well as the standard Brompton fare.
Battery versions also available that mount in the same place. There is a Decathlon rear battery light that also fits.


----------



## jay clock (6 Nov 2015)

+1 for no rack. I have an S3L with an S bag and love the weight over the front improving the handling

In terms of bars I hate the look of the bars other than the S and find them a good height


----------



## SavageHoutkop (6 Nov 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> With S bars in particular Ergons are a must - can't comment on M.


Needed on M too


----------



## cisamcgu (6 Nov 2015)

I have M-bars and a rack - and love them both. The rack adds weight certainly, and some expense, but I find it invaluble for carrying beer when the front bag is full of whatever other rubbish I was sent out to buy at the shops 

I was saying to Mrs Cisamcgu a few days ago, riding the Brompton just a mile to the shops, wheeling it around the supermarket, and then zipping home is a source of unadulterated joy. It is by far my favourite bike - even more fun than the VERY expensive tandem we have


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Nov 2015)

jay clock said:


> +1 for no rack. I have an S3L with an S bag and love the weight over the front improving the handling
> 
> In terms of bars I hate the look of the bars other than the S and find them a good height



exactly the same here.


----------



## Kell (6 Nov 2015)

I went for the H6 with just mudguards.

The gears because I live in High Wycombe and sometimes have to go up Marlow Hill or Totteridge and I'm absolutely blowing out my arse by the top, but I can make it up there.

If it wasn't for those hills I could probably make do with a 3 speed. I've certainly never used any of the three bottom gears in London. Normally 4th to pull away and 5th and 6th on the flat.

My only gripe is that slight inclines feel hard in 5th, but you spin ridiculously fast in 4th.

I bought the H type and fitted riser bars as it works for me height wise. The S was too low and the M was waytoo upright. This is nearer to the S than the M but I've never measured it. Was a bit of a risk, but it's worked out really well for me.

Didn't get the rack and nor did I get the dynamo. I hired one with the dynamo and it saps 4% of your power with the lights on. Doesn't sound a lot, but does make a difference.

This is now mine ended up.


----------



## Kell (6 Nov 2015)

PS - I've tidied up the cabling a bit since then.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Nov 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Yep, I'm getting the extended seatpost. If I don't get a rack will I still be able to fit a rear dynamo light



A reason not to have a dynamo is the fold can eventually sever the cable.

Frustrating because the break happens internally making it hard to find.


----------



## srw (8 Nov 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> A reason not to have a dynamo is the fold can eventually sever the cable.
> 
> Frustrating because the break happens internally making it hard to find.


Useful bit of info - that might be what's happened to me. When I get the requisite energy I'll take a look.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Nov 2015)

I live on the edge of the Pennines and ride out into the Lancashire and Yorkshire hills well enough on a 3 speed.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Nov 2015)

srw said:


> Useful bit of info - that might be what's happened to me. When I get the requisite energy I'll take a look.



The factory fitted dynos were known for it - it happened to mine.

Made all the more irksome because the cable runs inside a sheath, so you have to remove that and then find a break in a cable which has no visible break in its insulation.

@User says checking is the preventative maintenance answer, but I don't see how you can do that given there is no visible break.


----------



## srw (9 Nov 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> The factory fitted dynos were known for it - it happened to mine.
> 
> Made all the more irksome because the cable runs inside a sheath, so you have to remove that and then find a break in a cable which has no visible break in its insulation.
> 
> @User says checking is the preventative maintenance answer, but I don't see how you can do that given there is no visible break.


Look out every so often for whether your rear light is working, and have a back-up?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Nov 2015)

I'm going to go against the grain here. As a Brompton rider since 2009 and I've had a few as well, the rack is worth having. It weighs next to nothing in Brompton terms, makes a folded B (half or fully) far more stable, protects the rear guard from shattering (which they do due to the design, frequent folds and the plastic going brittle due to UV) and make an amazingly easy folded package to roll. 
Re the Dynamo, 4%? That's not the figures I've seen in research articles and the Schon is a delight. The drag from a dynamo, even the cheaper Shimano, is the least of your worries on a B - wind resistance from being upright, from the front luggage, the flex of the bike, the weight of the thing, the internal geared hub, the resistance the chain tensioner introduces - kinda makes the drag of a dynamo not worth bothering about. The convenience of a set of amazing lights that are legal as well and no battery management is worth it imo.


----------



## cisamcgu (9 Nov 2015)

The only downside of the dynamo light is the standlight has no "off switch" - the rear light blazes red for a good 5 minutes and the train people DO NOT like red lights on the platform


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Nov 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> The only downside of the dynamo light is the standlight has no "off switch" - the rear light blazes red for a good 5 minutes and the train people DO NOT like red lights on the platform


The B and M ones do, not too expensive either. Bit of a missed design feature by BBL especially since their main marketing is to multi mode commuters.


----------



## 12boy (10 Nov 2015)

I have a 177% SA 3 speed for the B but don't use it much. I put oil in it which resulted in its running real well but it leaks some and I don't like to put it in the car like that. Right now I have a twelve T cog and 54T and 38T chainrings which are enough for me unless I plan to doing some more serious climbing. I just manually shift the chainrings. Still when needed, between the 3 speed and the two chainrings I can climb most of the hills around here. I have a couple of front bags of different sizes and I hung another fairly large bag off the saddle which seem to allow for most possibilities. If I am carrying something heavy i just put light things like jacket, wallet phone etc in the saddle bag as the extra weight in the front frame mounted bag really does help with handling. One of my front bags is the shopping bag one which holds a lot. So, no rear rack for me. I have some ergons with little bull horns which don't interfere with the fold and they do give some hand position choices. I use USB rechargeable blinkies and headlights which seem fine to me. the 140 lumen headlight is a focused narrow beam and the 240 is more diffuse so I can see well enough to ride as fast as I care to. A red blinky on the seat post and on the rear of my helmet take care of being seen from behind. I really have been pleasantly surprised what a great bike the B is for carrying cargo.


----------



## Trickedem (11 Nov 2015)

Thanks everyone for all the tips. Anyway I've gone ahead and bought a 6 speed black edition without a rack. 




I now need to get a bag. Any recommendations?


----------



## srw (11 Nov 2015)

You'll need a block for the bike first.

Then I'd recommend the black Brooks briefcase, if you're feeling (very) flush or Mrs 'em is feeling (very) generous - I'll probably have it with me on Friday if you or anyone else wants to inspect it. I'd also recommend the black Brooks saddle, and the black Schwalbe marathon plus tyres.


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Nov 2015)

Very nice. I blame you lot for me going into the bike shop yesterday to _look_ at Bromptons. I pick up my M3L next week, also in black, with the S bag on the front and no rack.


----------



## Trickedem (11 Nov 2015)

I shall be getting a black Brooks from Germany when I get my dynamo. I like to do my bit for British exports.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Nov 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Thanks everyone for all the tips. Anyway I've gone ahead and bought a 6 speed black edition without a rack.
> View attachment 109689
> 
> I now need to get a bag. Any recommendations?


Mmmm very stealthy!


----------



## StuartG (12 Nov 2015)

Trickedem said:


> I now need to get a bag. Any recommendations?


The T-bag. 35 litres not counting the pockets plus a water bottle pocket. Don't buy less.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Nov 2015)

Like the stealth clamps. Nice.


----------



## srw (13 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Great looking bike.....how about a nice orange O bag....would go well with the black, although it's a tad expensive


It's a bargain.

http://www.brooksengland.com/catalogue-and-shop/bags/cycle+bags+&+accoutrements/MOORGATE+Briefcase/


----------

